# Sweet bunks!



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw this online. It really impressed me!









Of course, it started my gears turning. If I was going to build this, I certainly wouldn't paint it!

And I would put storage under the bottom bunks!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Would have to have higher ceilings than I have to make that work


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Would have to have higher ceilings than I have to make that work


Do you think 10' would be enough?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

whatalesyou1 said:


> Do you think 10' would be enough?



Looking at the passage door height, I would guess that is a 9' ceiling. :smile:


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

10 would work I bet


----------

